# El Pulpo Paul



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola, abro este tema porque me surgieron algunas preguntas sobre el futuro del pulpo Paul... vaya uno a saber a quien se le ocurrió hacer que un pulpo elija que equipo de fútbol ganará y ciertamente es el pulpo más famoso del mundo... ahora según leí por ahí estos bichos no son muy longevos así que me pregunto si pasará sus días en un acuario, lo devolverán al mar, alguien se lo va a comer (seguro que algún aleman pagaría buena plata solo por despecho jaja)... al parecer se vienen publicidades y cosas de mercado con la imagen del pulpo y pagan con unos cuantos ceros después del uno. Hasta una canción le hicieron 



 



 y me pregunto si este pulpo disfrutará de las regalías de esta producción.

Saludos,


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

cada cosa que hacen para llamar la atencion, yo creo que el pulpo querra ir al mar a tener pulpitos


----------



## adrieljc19 (Jul 30, 2010)

cada dia peor las cosas que se inventan dioss  ! ! !  pobre pulpo ...


----------



## panxozu (Ago 7, 2010)

no faltaran las personas que quieran hacer santo al pulpo o le quieran hacer un monumento


----------

